# What are the desired qualities in a field archery arrow?



## eventhorizon (Dec 12, 2012)

I've never shot a comp before. Want to start and curious what the spec's and requirements are of the kit. I'll be shooting a OK ABS38 bow, 60#, 29" draw and a Stan X release.

Many thanks


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

Something small diameter and durable, if money is no object x-10's would be a good choice. If you are just starting you may want to look ay Easton lightspeeds or Goldtip Pierce or something similar.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

For me it depends on the course


----------



## eventhorizon (Dec 12, 2012)

ccwilder3 said:


> For me it depends on the course


And... ?


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*LOL.....That's a loaded question. I don't know if this can, be answered.*


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Typically you'll be looking for small diameter. Beyond that, it's up to you. I've done well with GT Pierce Platinums with their Pierce 120gr glue in points and their HD pin nocks with 1.75" Bohning X vanes. Very durable and they fly amazing.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Thin diameter, heavy head, durable.


----------



## eventhorizon (Dec 12, 2012)

I found the following on Reddit. 

"the reason is that flatter trajectory is of little relevance in marked distance shooting. wind drift is the biggest issue, so a slim, heavy arrow has an advantage. the lighter arrow will have a higher velocity, but this does not offset the effect of drift.

note that there are some excellent all-carbon target arrows like Nanos, but they weigh as much as a quality aluminium-carbon composite shaft.

to paraquote Dr James Park from another forum: [my comments in brackets]

For target archery [i.e. marked distance]: The main score detractor (aside from all the usual archer mistakes) is wind drift. Consequently we want a small diameter, heavy arrow with a heavy point. Use X10 or Protour.

For field archery [i.e. unmarked distance]: An important score detractor is incorrect allowance for slopes and potentially incorrect distance estimation. There might also be wind drift. Consequently we want a relatively small diameter, light arrow with a light point. If it is windy we need to go a bit more towards the small diameter, heavy arrow. I would use an ACE or if it was likely to have some wind then an X10 or Protour.

For indoor archery: There is no wind. Consequently we need to go for the largest permitted arrow diameter when shooting compound. For recurve with the larger 10 ring it is not as critical to use the large diameter arrow.

For 3D archery [unmarked]: Distances can be reasonably long, but probably not as long as for field archery, and it might be windy. Consequently a relatively small diameter, light arrow with light point will be best. I would probably use an ACE or if it was not windy a LightSpeed."


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

E,

I see that you are from Philly so you will most likely be shooting on the East Coast? In this part of the country, wind is not much of an issue on most of the field courses. As a matter of fact, I have never had a problem with wind on any field course I have shot because most are wooded and sheltered from the wind. However, the other issue you have is grouping a large number of arrows in a single spot. If you are shooting in a group of 4 and every arrow hits the dot, then there could be up to 16 arrows in a confined space. So, you don't want to go with big line cutting arrows. I would recommend anything from a skinny X-10 (if you can afford them) up to a LightSpeed diameter arrow. Easton ACCs are very popular for field rounds and won't break the bank.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

If you were shooting barebow recurve, I'd say one that's easier to find in the brush.:wink:


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Arcus said:


> If you were shooting barebow recurve, I'd say one that's easier to find in the brush.:wink:


*BOOOOoooooooooo...........................*


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

There is absolutely no reason to spend a ton of $$ on arrows when you are learning. I shot my first Field course with a set of Golt Tip Hunter XT's and scored in the 520's. The last time I shot field was with a set of Golt Tip ultralights.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

equilibrium said:


> *BOOOOoooooooooo...........................*


Just reflecting my experience on the 80-yarder. Your mileage probably varies.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My favorite round & since I joined my 1st club in 1956 it's been many. I use 1913 Easton Aluminums with 125 gr. tip out of a 60# bow.. It weighs in at 395 grns & I have no problem reaching the 80 yd. shot.. I shoot the Bowhunter division, 5 fixed pins & have them set for 20-30-40-50 & 60 yds. If you shoot freestyle you can move your sight, use a scope & have all the yardages. IF you can keep your arrows in the back stop, you won't have to worry about damage (much). To me, this is the round that separates the men from the boys. 112 arrows, 28 targets, 10 through 80 yards . Depending on your funds, I suggest an arrow in the near 400 gr. total weight as it will be good for all conditions. Type, quality is up to you. Oh & for the fellas posting in the 530s, they are few in the bowhunter class. Breaking 500 IS A FEAT in itself.. Good luck & enjoy..


----------

